# الهند تطلق صاروخ يصل مداه إلى 3500 كيلو ويحمل طن روؤس نووية



## سامح الفيومى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إلى كل عربي
إلى كل مسلم
إلى كل سعودي
إلى كل مصري
إنظروا ماذا فعل الهنود الذين تسخرون منهم
أطلقت الهند اليوم الثلاثاء صاروخ " أجني 4" طويل المدى قادر على حمل رؤوس نووية استراتيجية من قاعدة دفاعية بولاية أوريسا على الساحل الشرقي للبلاد وذلك خلال تجربة اطلاق ناجحة .
ومن جانبه أكد المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الدفاع الهندية ستانشو كار في تصريح خاص لوكالة "اي أيه ان اس" الاخبارية شبه الرسمية انه تم اختبار الصاروخ "أجني 4 " القادر على حمل رؤوس نووية لمسافة تصل الى 3500 كيلومتر للمرة الأولي من قاعدة دفاعية قبالة سواحل ولاية أوريسا .
هذا وقد أشار ستانشو الى ان تجربة اطلاق الصاروخ " أجني 4 " كانت ناجحة حيث تمكن الصاروخ من اصابة الهدف المحدد مسبقا بدقة عالية جدا في المياه الدولية بخليج البنغال ".
وأضاف المتحدث أن الصاروخ " أجني 4 " يعد من الجيل الجديد من صواريخ أجني ، وهو نسخة معدلة من الصاروخ " أجني2 " الاستراتيجية ، مشيرا الى أن بلاده تمتلك سلسلة من صواريخ " أجني " وهي واحدة من خمسة مشاريع تشرف على تنفيذها منظمة تطوير الابحاث الدفاعية في اطار برنامج متكامل لتنمية الصواريخ الموجهة والتي بدأت في عام 1983 وانتهت في عام 2008 بعد أن تم تحقيق جميع الاهداف التي صممت من أجلها .
وأوضح ستانشو كار أن البرنامج المتكامل لتنمية الصواريخ الموجهة لايزال مستمرا في تطوير صواريخ من الجيل الجديد مثل " أجني 4 " و" ساجاريكا " والصواريخ البالستية التي تطلق من الغواصات لتكون الدرع الدفاعي للبلاد في حال تعرضها لخطر خارجي .


----------



## Magic_touch (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*انت اتيت لافشل ما فى الهند وتذكرة برنامج الصاروخ اجنى وبرنامج الصاروخ اكاشا وبرنامج الصاروخ بريثفى برامج فاشلة حتى الهند عندما تعاقدت مع اسرائيل على الصاروخ بارك ودفعت مليار دولار ماذا حدث ذكر قائد البحرية الهندية ان الصاروخ بارك فاشل بنسبة 100% *
*الهند نجحت فى انتاج الطائرة سوخوى 30 ولكها فشلت فى برامج الصواريخ الخاصة بها عكس باكستان *

*اما مصر فمصر هى المورد التكنولوجى لكوريا الشمالية للتقنيات الغربية وحتى مكونات الصواريخ وهى شريك فى كل برامج كوريا الشمالية *
*وحتى البرنامج الذى قيل انه اغلق فى عهد ابو غزالة اعيد تشغيله بعدها بعامين *
*وبرنامج الصاروخ كندور كان اهميته انه صاروخ مخصص لاختراق الدرع الصاروخى من الاساس وقود صلب وخفيف ومتطور ودقيق الاصابة وهو درة التاج لمنظومة الصواريخ المصرية بسبب دقتى العالية لذا تكالبت امريكا على ايقافة وفشلت فى النهاية *
*ليس معنى ان مصر لاتعمل بروباجندا لمشاريعها العسكرية انها ليست موجودةاو ليست متفوقة واخيرا هل تسمع عن القاهرة 2000 بما انك فى صناعة الطائرت *​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس​الصاروخ تم إختباره من اربعة ايام فقط وأكد المسؤلين ووصوله لقلب الصين ولهدفة المحدد دون أن يحيد عن المسار مثل سابقة أجني 4 .
لا أقلل من شان الصناعة المصرية
ولكن الهند تسبقنا بكثير وخاصة في مجال الصواريخ والأقمار الصناعية​


----------



## Magic_touch (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقراء جيدا على فشل مشاريع الهند الصاروخيةوللعلم باكستان اشترت البرامج الصاروخية من كوريا الشمالية وقدرتها على ردع الهند اكبر حتى الهند نفسها تعتبر رادعها النووى ليس فى الصواريخ الفاشلة لها ولكن فى قواتها الجوية التى تمتلك القدرة على حمل القنابل النووية 

الخبراء العسكريون الغربيون يعتبروان ان الهند وباكستان يبالغون اوقات كثيرة فيما يتعلق بالنجاحات الصاروخية 

الهند حتى لانبخثها حقها ايضا ناجحه فى برامج الاقمار الصناعية وبرامج المفاعلات ولكنها فى برامجها الصاروخية فاشلة تماما
والمصريون برنامجهم الصاروخى قوى للغية التعتيم الاعلامى عنه هو ما يظهر عكس ذلك 
وتستطيع الاستزادة عن برانمج مصر الصاروخى 
http://www.nti.org/e_research/profiles/Egypt/Missile/index.html

بخلاف ان مركز CSIS الامريكى يذكر تماما ان المصريون اشتروا منذ فترة طويلة الصاروخ الروسى SS9 وهو كان مشروع صاروخى بمدى فوق متوسط للبناء عليه وتطوير تقنياته عند انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتى

المشكلة فى مصر ليست فى التقنية العسكرية والحظر كما يتوهم البعض بل عدم تواجد ارادة وطنية لدى القطاع الخاصة للتطور وكذلك الفساد فى هذا المجال الصناعى الاحتكارى فى مصر وعدم دمج البحث العلمى بتطبيقاته فى الصناعة 
البيروقراطية الحكومية فى مصر لها دور اخر وللاسف ما يحدث من اضطربات سياسة فى مصر ادى الى توقف برنامج تحديث الصناعة رغم القبضة القوية لوزير الصناعة لتنظيفها نتيجة الفساد السابق
 *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​في أغلب الأحيان لا يوجد تجربة ناجحة لا تسبقها تجربة فاشلة 
وهذا الطبيعي
ولكن لماذا ننظر للمساوىء والفاشل
فلننظر للتجارب الناجحة
هل توجد دولة عربية جربت صاروخ مداه 3500 كيلو متر ويحمل طن روؤس نووية.؟؟؟ظ​


----------

